# Context root



## Generic1 (13. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage zum Context root meines "Dynamic Web Project" und zwar habe ich unter "rechte MT aufs Projekt" -> Web Project Settings -> Context root einen Namen eingetragen (in meinem Fall "meinPfad"), wenn ich nun die WEb- Applikation ausführe, dann kann ich meine jsp's nicht unter "meinPfad" erreichen, sondern nur unter dem Names des Web Projektes -> Also nur unter 
http://localhost:8080/MeinWebProjekt anstatt mit http://localhost:8080/meinPfad.

Meine Frage wäre nun, was mach ich da falsch, muss ich "meinPfad" auch noch wo anders setzen und wo wird dann "meinPfad" hingeschrieben -> da müsste es ja ein file geben, wo das drinnensteht, oder?

Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## Generic1 (14. Jul 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt mal ein konkretes Web- Programm wo das Problem auftritt, ich arbeite mit JBoss, vielleicht kanns mal jemand ausprobieren, ich hab als Context root: bb eingetragen, ich kann aber nur mit http://localhost:8080/AATest auf das Web- Projekt zugreifen.
Kann sich das jemand erklären?


File-Upload.net - AATest.rar

Also ich habe das selbe Prpblem nur mit dem Server JBoss:

Java - How to change context root of a dynamic web project in eclipse - Stack Overflow


----------



## fastjack (14. Jul 2010)

Ich denke ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem: http://www.java-forum.org/web-tier/100201-context-remapping.html

Die Webwandung ließ sich nur unter dem Namen ansprechen, unter dem sie auch in "tomcat/webapps" physisch lag, in Deinem Fall AATest. Ein entsprechendes umkopieren hat bei mir nach langem Googeln geholfen.


----------



## Generic1 (14. Jul 2010)

Das vermute ich auch, dass in irgendeiner XML- Datei noch AATest statt bb steht, ich arbeite aber mit JBoss und ich habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden, wo ich irgendwelche Einstellungen zu den deployten modulen/applications machen kann.
Weiß da jemand etwas dazu?
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## Generic1 (14. Jul 2010)

Also das ist mir nicht ganz klar, warum das so ein Problem ist, das müsste ja fast jeder Webentwickler haben, das Problem, oder wie seht ihr das?
lg


----------



## eDdA (26. Jan 2011)

Das Thema ist zwar schon lange her, aber ich möchte dennoch eine Antwort dazu schreiben, da ich das gleiche Problem hatte und so schnell eine lösung per Google zu finden ist.

Das Problem liegt am JBoss, dieser verwendet nicht den context-root für den deploy. Der Fehler ist gemeldet und wird sicherlich irgendwann behoben.

*Workaround:*
- Sicherstellen, dass das Projekt nicht dem Server zugefügt wurde
- Die Datei AATest/.settings/org.eclipse.wst.common.component im workspace bearbeiten und den deploy-name ändern.
- Anschließend Eclipse neustarten. Wird dies nicht gemacht, dann funzt es nicht.

Nun wird das Projekt mit dem richtigen Namen deployed.


Gruß
Sascha


----------

